

Go 1.5 Bootstrap Plan - nickpresta
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OaatvGhEAq7VseQ9kkavxKNAfepWy2yhPUBs96FGV28/view

======
fithisux
I personally would make a go 2.x release buildable with last Go 1.? and go 3.x
buildable with last go GO 2.?

~~~
astrodust
At some point it would make more sense to just go with a binary bootstrap
option. Nobody expects you to compile gcc out of thin air. You'll have to
cross-compile it, and Go does a great job of that already.

